

Introduction to Algorithmic Information Theory  - edw519
http://szabo.best.vwh.net/kolmogorov.html

======
JoeAltmaier
Quote "2. A truly random string is not significantly compressible; its
description length is within a constant offset of its length. Formally we say
K(x) = Theta(|x|), which means "K(x) grows as fast as the length of x". But
any finite random sequence can be found at some point in a pseudo-random
generated sequence of sufficient length; thus can always be described by the
generator function and the seed.

